# Madden Cover



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Favre & Madden really are butt pirates!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dosch,

You ARE a funny man. Been some time since I heard someone called a butt pirate!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

just you wait Dosch, MN Vikings will offer Favre some where in the ball park of 49 million for two years if he will come out of retirment. Then what will you do??


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Turner said:


> just you wait Dosch, MN Vikings will offer Favre some where in the ball park of 49 million for two years if he will come out of retirment. Then what will you do??


thats not possible. brett favre is still part of the packers. he still has his contract with the packers. if he decides to come out of retirement it has to be with the packers, seeing as he never actually signed his retirement papers.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually John Madden has little to do with that game anymore. 
Good line though Dosch!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin: eace: :jammin: :stirpot:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> :lol:


That's not real...they don't make a Playstation 2 anymore...nice try though!
:lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe Madden will show up in GB on the first Monday night.He does the Sunday night game on NBC,then gets in his motor home and drives to GB.Afterall wouldn't you expect a husband to attend his wife's retirement party? :huh:


----------

